# DB descale question



## borojohn (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi. Question on descaling. Instructions for the DB state that the 2 boilers get descaled. Drained, refiled and descaled a few times. I use to have a sage barista express. When I descaled that i descaled the grouphead, hot water outlet and steam wand. This doesn't seem to happen during the descale process on the duel boiler. Do I descale these components? Surely over time (in my hard water area) these components will fail due to scale. Any thoughts please?

Thanks.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You can descale the steam wand but probably not for very long. You could try using the double button to see if that can descale the group head and also the hot water selector to descale that. Not sure if it will all work so you will have to find out.

Sage do tell people to descale the steam wand if they are having problems.

John

-


----------

